# rhinestone footballs - what color stone did you use for the football?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm going to make a rhinestone football on a black shirt. The topaz stones that I have look too gold and light, but the smoky topaz stones (I only have one little sample stone of this) look too dark brown to show up well on the black shirt. 

I think these two look like the best choices, though. I don't have either one of them in the right size, so I need to order whichever color I decide on. I just hate to order the wrong color, because I can't think of what else I will use this color for. 

Can anyone who has made a rhinestone football share what color of stones they used?

Thanks!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I use a Smoked Topaz rhinestone for my football designs but this color would not show up well against a black shirt because it is dark brown color. The Topaz and Light Topaz colors that I carry are definitely both more on the gold side. If you decide on another shirt color I would order the smoked topaz rhinestones.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

I have used topaz in the past and although it might be a little ligh--it does work.


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

can also use the color of the team.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

Here is one of my football shirts....topaz was used.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Cindy,
I love that!! I think the topaz looks great! Thanks for showing it. That's a really cool design, too.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree that topaz is the best for the black or brown shirts,, for the footballs,,


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Leap! 

Sometimes all you need is a little help visualizing things.  I think the topaz may actually pick up a little color from the black shirt.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Great design, Cindy


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Cindy,

I love your design. You did a great job on it!!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Cindy, great job. I love the design.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Cindy thanks. I too was playing around with what color to use and just assumed that the topaz would be too gold. I have been using the jet nut, which is sort of like the brown version of the black diamond. However, I like the "pop" of the topaz way better


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks awesome Cindy


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

daffynmark said:


> Here is one of my football shirts....topaz was used.


Great design. How many stones and what size?


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Ruby.

Judy: There are only about 910 10ss stones in this design. That's about average for my 10ss designs.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Cindy - Really nice design. Which method or machine do you use? Template or automatic?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

daffynmark said:


> Thanks Ruby.
> 
> Judy: There are only about 910 10ss stones in this design. That's about average for my 10ss designs.


Cindy...nice design...thanks for the info


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

vgary said:


> Cindy - Really nice design. Which method or machine do you use? Template or automatic?


This is a template--created before I let the software do the work for me . After I looked at this design in the post I see soooo many things wrong that I would fix--maybe I'll retire this design!


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

daffynmark said:


> This is a template--created before I let the software do the work for me . After I looked at this design in the post I see soooo many things wrong that I would fix--maybe I'll retire this design!


Which program are you using to make your templates and designs?


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

I use Freehand, Illustrator and now KNK Studio. I do find myself creating the vector line art in Illustrator and Freehand then importing it into KNK for stone placement. Since I am so familiar with Illustrator and Freehand it is faster for me to do it that way.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

daffynmark said:


> This is a template--created before I let the software do the work for me . After I looked at this design in the post I see soooo many things wrong that I would fix--maybe I'll retire this design!


But it's SO cool! Fix what you think might need fixing, but stick with the general idea. I love how part of the football is not there on the right side. It looks so original... not like something I would come up with! lol


----------

